# 16 speeds? What am I missing?



## hackley69 (Dec 8, 2014)

I have a Birmingham mill X6323A. Chart says 16 speeds:

2P                     4P
5440         2720
3500        1750
2220        1110
1320         660
650           325
420           210
270           135
160           80

I have 4 pulleys and  high and low speeds. I only see 8 speeds. What am I missing? My book has nothing about speed selection. Sorry for such a dumb question but I'm over looking something.


----------



## mgalusha (Dec 8, 2014)

Backgear. On the top of the head in front of the spindle should be a lever attached to a collar with a slot, pushing it to the right disengages the pulley from the spindle, on the right toward the rear is a small lever that when the knob is pulled will rotate 180* and engage the backgear. Note I haven't looked up your machine but most step pulley Bridgeport clones works this way. I'd do a quick YouTube search foe something like j head backgear.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## mgalusha (Dec 8, 2014)

I should also say, be sure everything engages before hitting the power or you will hear some horribe noises.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## mgalusha (Dec 8, 2014)

hackley69 said:


> I have a Birmingham mill X6323A. Chart says 16 speeds:
> 
> 2P                     4P
> 5440         2720
> ...





mgalusha said:


> Backgear. On the top of the head in front of the spindle should be a lever attached to a collar with a slot, pushing it to the right disengages the pulley from the spindle, on the right toward the rear is a small lever that when the knob is pulled will rotate 180* and engage the backgear. Note I haven't looked up your machine but most step pulley Bridgeport clones works this way. I'd do a quick YouTube search foe something like j head backgear.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk



Here ya go. Mr. Pete covers it nicely. http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7oB7B_eJi6A



Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill C. (Dec 8, 2014)

mgalusha said:


> I should also say, be sure everything engages before hitting the power or you will hear some horribe noises.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk



It is always a good idea to turn the pulley by hand to make sure the gears are messing otherwise there will be a loud noise.  Sometimes the gears don't fall into place as quickly as they should.  I had it happen to me.


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 9, 2014)

I see a 2 speed motor involved. True, you have only 8 speed selections with belts and gears, but see the 2P and 4P up top? That indicates to me that there is a 2 pole and a 4 pole motor with a switch to allow you to control the motor speed. It may have been replaced with a single speed motor, and the wiring changed to suit.


----------



## OldMachinist (Dec 9, 2014)

Pictures I found on the web show its a standard clone of a J head Bridgeport. So the extra speeds come from the back gears. 
Rotate the handle on the top to the right, then move the handle on the side of the head to engage. Now it should be in back gear.

To go back to direct drive, rotate the top handle back to the front, spin the pulleys by hand until you hear the gears drop in place(If you don't do this there will be a terrible grinding noise the next time you start the motor)  and then move the side handle back to dis-engage.


----------



## hackley69 (Dec 9, 2014)

Tony Wells said:


> I see a 2 speed motor involved. True, you have only 8 speed selections with belts and gears, but see the 2P and 4P up top? That indicates to me that there is a 2 pole and a 4 pole motor with a switch to allow you to control the motor speed. It may have been replaced with a single speed motor, and the wiring changed to suit.


I understandhow the back gear works I think. Back gear out  4 speeds back gear in 4 speeds. And yes I have heard the noise it will make when not fully engauged! But thats only 8 speeds. I might add that this is a mill that was bought new by a man whos brother was a machinist who was going to do the upkeep on his equipment. Then only about a month later his brother passed away and it was moved to a barn where it sat for 8 years. outside of the accumulation of dust it looks brand new. I said all of that to say this I don't anyone has changed anything about the mill since it was new. My question is if the 2P and 4P means 2 pole and 4 pole  should I have a switch to change back and forth between the 2 or is it a matter of how one would have it wired? Also want to let all of you know I appreciate all the great help and info you all provide on this site.


----------



## OldMachinist (Dec 9, 2014)

Does this machine 3 or single phase motor? Looking at the current models on the Birmingham site it shows them as 16 speed with a 3 phase motor and only 8 speed when single phase.


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 9, 2014)

No such thing as a stupid or dumb question.  Don't ever hesitate to ask that way you will  know for sure and you get to keep all 10 fingers and both eyes.  Our site is all about teaching what we know to help others.

Bob


----------



## hackley69 (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks Mr. Bob just sometimes I feel dumb when the answer I know has to be right in front of me and I can't see it.
It is a single phase 220 motorw ith two speed charts listed both show 16 speeds. one has the number 50 with a symbol of two triagles on their sides with the tops facing one another with the speeds listed below the other has the number 60 withe the same symbol with 16 speeds listed under it also. I will see if I can figure out how to post a picture


----------



## hackley69 (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Reeltor (Dec 9, 2014)

hackley69 said:


> View attachment 89432



The 50 is for 50 cycle electricity like what is found in Europe and  possibly Canada.  The 60 if for 60 cycle AC that we have in the States. The rpm changes due to the cycles.  Same thing happens when using a VFD, the frequency is changed to change the speed of the motor.
Mike


----------



## hackley69 (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks Mike I understand that part.


----------



## hackley69 (Dec 9, 2014)

Well I have 8 speeds as noted above on a single phase motor. Just had to make a few phone calls. Sure would have helped if a 16 speed label was not staring me in the face. Thanks again for all the input!


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 9, 2014)

What that probably is is a tag they put on machines with 2 pole motors as well as 4 pole. 2 pole motors are twice as fast, hence the higher range. There are two speed motors, but I have never seen one on a bp. You just need to know which motor you have to determine which side of the chart to use. You only have 8 speeds, unless you do indeed have a 2 speed motor. 4 pole is what you probably have in the case of an original motor. The lower range would be what you have in that case.


----------



## pdentrem (Dec 9, 2014)

Reeltor said:


> The 50 is for 50 cycle electricity like what is found in Europe and  possibly Canada.
> Mike



Canada has been part of the North American power grid since the beginning. We had 25 cycle until shortly after WW2, when the grid converted to 60 Hz. There was still some 25 available until recently for industrial users.

There has been many different Hz used over the last 120 years. It is quite fascinating to read the history of AC power since Testa and Westinghouse started working on it.

http://www.teslasociety.com/exhibition.htm


----------

